# Salina Lincoln and Western update



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

The track is finally down on the Salina Lincoln and Western Division II expansion. It was too wet to work on final grading today so we made our first revenue run over the new track.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ah, a Shay.....very nice Richard.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Great shot Richard, good to hear about the expansion, now we need an overall shot to picture it.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent Richard! I'm looking forward to visiting your pike again this September! Can't wait to try out the new expansion!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, Richard. Are the timbers in the tunnel on fire???????









Great image....


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Chris, That's the Shay I had to buy to go with the water car you designed. Come up and run it anytime you like. Jerry, I will try to post an overall picture when I get some more work done. Stan and Steve, I hope to see you in September.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I plan to come down to Marty's on Sat, like to get down to your place also. Had fun last year.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Richard, we are waiting on the new trucks, then the car should be ready. I hope things will slow down around here SOON so I can come up. 

Chris


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard is hosting the club meeting today, I can't make it but maybe they can post some photos.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

What club? Richard, I'll definitely be there in September! I just received my Rio Grande UK kit (special order design) for D&RGW Baggage Car #126 which will complete my "San Juan Special" (well, at least as close as I can get it!) and yours and Marty's layouts are perfect for running it!


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Steve, 
The "club" Marty mentioned is the "River City Railroaders" based in Omaha and Lincoln. We had a good day of railroading at the meeting today. I was so busy I didn't take any pictures. If people are confused about the name of my railroad, it is taken from the standard gauge Salina Lincoln and Western Railroad that ran west from Salina, Kansas through Lincoln, Kansas, my hometown, in the late nineteenth century. It had nothing to do with Lincoln, Nebraska. Since I am modeling in 1:20.3, I had to change it to a narrow gauge line.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard,

You need to post some photos of the addition, it looks very nice, I was very impressed. Richard did one heck of a nice job. 
Really enjoyed watching trains run yesterday.

Don


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

If it's anything like his origional railroad, the edition will be superb. 

Chris


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed posted some pix on the River City Railroaders Facebook page.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

This is an overall view of the addition. It is a little distorted due to the wide angle lens. The curves are all ten foot minimum radius with #6 turnouts. I plan some additional rockwork, and I am ready to plant grass in the tilled area. 








overall view of the addition.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice shot Richard. thanks!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow Richard, that's quite a change. Can't wait till I make it up to see it in person. Looks really good, keep it up. Can't wait to see your station and eatery you are looking for. 

Chris


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

Your layout is very pleasing to the eye. Everything's stretched out, track flows... beautiful! I'd love to see more shots or video of your layout. The trestle in your profile photo looks pretty interesting too.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard,
What's the clearance height on your tunnel? Oh yeah, the layout's addition looks great!


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Steve, 
10 1/4 inches over the rails centrally. Less laterally because of the 45 degree braces. What are you concerned about clearing?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

My _Pagosa Springs _D&RGW #215. It has a lantern on top of the cupola that adds another inch bringing the height to 9 3/4 inches. I have already found that I am 1/2 inch too low for the car to run on my inner loop (it will take some doing but I will eventually fix this problem.)


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice addition, Richard. How far South-South East does the right leg go?????? To the property line????? 

Looks great.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Stan, Right now it only goes a few feet. As soon as I remove a stump, it will go further, how far is to be determined. I don't know how much I want to take care of. I think it will loop around to the west and maybe terminate in a return loop.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard that is a good looking extension. Before you know it you'll want double track and sidings. Never ends. Ha


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Here is a view of the trestle showing the new track in the background. It was a nice day, I got a 36 minute burn time with the Shay pulling a light load. Ron, a double track main line would be nice, but I am trying to get the flavor of a narrow gauge short line. I do need more sidings, though.


----------

